# FreeBSD 8.1 and IBM x226



## DmitriyN (Nov 24, 2010)

Hello All!

I've met with strange problem while installing FBSD on IBM x226 server.Setup brakes with message that no hdd found on my system.Do any one had same problem?
searching through the hw compatibility list show me that all my hw are supported by the os.

hdd-u320 scsi (fujitsu)
raid-serveraid 6i


----------



## da1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Does the raid controller require a kernel module to be loaded ? If it does, try to load it manually before the sysinstall starts.


----------



## butcher (Nov 25, 2010)

You should first create a logical drive from controller's BIOS or from ServeRAID boot CD.


----------



## DmitriyN (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks for everybody for your attention to my problem!Post of Mr.Butcher  was extremely helpfull :e I think threat can be closed- after configuring,using raid supp.CD, the logical drive-everything goes as it should be..


----------

